
The “VIP syndrome”: A clinical study in hospital psychiatry  (1964) - bookofjoe
https://journals.lww.com/jonmd/Citation/1964/02000/_THE_VIP_SYNDROME___A_CLINICAL_STUDY_IN_HOSPITAL.12.aspx
======
hkai
The article talks about the difficulties of mental treatment of prominent
politicians.

